# Austria tipp3 Bundesliga 26-27 October



## OddsPoster (Oct 23, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
26 Oct 17:30 Wacker Innsbruck - Wolfsberger AC 2.40 3.40 2.85 +76 Wacker Innsbruck - Wolfsberger AC 
26 Oct 20:00 SK Sturm Graz - Admira 1.57 4.00 5.70 +77 SK Sturm Graz - Admira 
26 Oct 20:00 SC Wiener Neustadt - SV Josko Ried 3.80 3.45 1.95 +78 SC Wiener Neustadt - SV Josko Ried 
27 Oct 18:30 FK Austria Vienna - SK Rapid Vienna 2.00 3.40 3.70 +78 FK Austria Vienna - SK Rapid Vienna 
27 Oct 21:00 SV Grodig - RB Salzburg 6.20 4.30 1.50 +80


----------

